# Sqology / Driven Chantilly Meet



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anyone planning on attending this? 

https://www.facebook.com/events/192077631430238/

Barring any changes I am hoping to make it, wondering if anyone else will be there.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope to have my car together by then.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JI808 said:


> I hope to have my car together by then.


you better!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

interested......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sunday! 

Was going to register online, but it looks like you can only register for a meet in Lewes, DE as well as the Chantilly, VA meet. Since I am not going to Delaware Saturday, I don't really want to register for both.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I plan on going Ian!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Great, will see you there.


----------

